
Steve Jobs On Being Laid Off - terpua
http://www.sramanamitra.com/2008/11/16/steve-jobs-on-being-laid-off/
======
tptacek
It very much helps to be a multimillionaire when you are laid off.

------
13ren
So many people knock Jobs, but I find this commencement address really
stirring.

It's also nice to read a biblical "Job" interpretation into it, for my
aspergers-like enjoyment of nominal determinism.

~~~
ido
Really? I found it a somewhat vapid feel-good piece, in ordinary Jobs fashion.

At least he didn't tell us about how he invented typefacing this time.

~~~
13ren
Just curious, what are some IT founder or comeback stories that you do find
stirring/inspirational? I'm always interested in these.

------
KevinBongart
I guess Jerry Yang should read this.

When you are a genius just like Steve Jobs, when your story is a success
story, being fired from a company doesn't seems to be the worst thing in the
world.

~~~
sfk
The definition of genius must have changed in the last couple of decades.

~~~
jimbokun
If there is such a thing as genius in interpersonal relations, Jobs is surely
that kind of genius.

Almost every account of a face to face meeting with Jobs talks about how
superbly persuasive he is. They don't call it the Reality Distortion Field for
nothing.

~~~
unalone
Not to mention the fact that he's got an incredible knack for deciding what
works and what doesn't. Which might sound lame, but think of how many people
decide that they like things that aren't superbly-made or who make decisions
that lead to trouble. Jobs isn't perfect in this regard, but he picked the
iPod design, the iPhone design, had the drive to push for both products, and
has managed to bring together a bunch of genius minds with brilliant ideas and
get them to work together. There is absolutely a talent for this, and Jobs is
possibly the best at it there is.

------
koraybalci
So let's not be afraid of losing our jobs, on the contrary let's hope to get
fired. After all Jobs is just another regular guy. There are thousands of
clever, dedicated people around, just like him. We will all win, be successful
for sure..

Yes, it's encouraging to have success stories but let's face it, there are a
few Jobs and many other clever, dedicated people.. who happen to lose their
jobs without their control..

------
hernan7
An oldie but goodie. But, hasn't this been posted to HN before in some other
format?

That "heaviness of being successful" line reminded me of "Annie Hall". "Did
you achieve total heaviosity?"

------
0_o
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UF8uR6Z6KLc>

------
mynameishere
He did _not_ start Pixar. Why would he say that?

~~~
tptacek
You mean that he didn't start the Lucasfilm subsidiary The Graphics Group. He
did start Pixar; prior to the renaming, it had never been an independent
venture.

~~~
unalone
And Jobs headed the group of people in Pixar, including designing their work
studio and financing their work.

------
junkbond
Do you have the rights to publish that speech on your site?

